# New Roamio Plus on Amazon



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Just spotted this on Amazon on 22 Aug 2016.

If this isn't some sort of error, I wonder what the manufacture date is for these boxes...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

snerd said:


> Just spotted this on Amazon on 22 Aug 2016.
> 
> If this isn't some sort of error, I wonder what the manufacture date is for these boxes...


$200 for a used unit + you have to purchase service, seams like a normal deal to me with All-In costing $599


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

lessd said:


> $200 for a used unit + you have to purchase service, seams like a normal deal to me with All-In costing $599


OK, I'm not saying this is any great deal, my point is that TiVo stopped building Pluses many months ago, and new boxes haven't been offered since then.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

snerd said:


> OK, I'm not saying this is any great deal, my point is that TiVo stopped building Pluses many months ago, and new boxes haven't been offered since then.


The item description "TiVo Roamio Plus 1000 GB DVR (Old Version) - Digital Video Recorder and Streaming Media Player" tells you it's an old version not a newly made unit.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

snerd said:


> OK, I'm not saying this is any great deal, my point is that TiVo stopped building Pluses many months ago, and new boxes haven't been offered since then.


Amazon probably found them on the back shelf in a warehouse.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> Amazon probably found them on the back shelf in a warehouse.


says available from third party sellers only


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Heres a new 4K Roamio Pro!! :

http://www.frys.com/product/8828442

NOT!!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Frys has always had the worst website. Often the Sunday ads don't work and when I use their search I almost always end up with tons of irrelevant results, often for products they no longer sell.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

foghorn2 said:


> Heres a new 4K Roamio Pro!! :
> 
> ...
> 
> NOT!!


lol, gotta really watch out for how marketing uses the word "compatible" these days. I mean, sure, a Roamio Pro will work great with a 4K TV, it just won't output 4K.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Frys posted misinformation? Say it isn't so 

Actually, this thread reminded me of a closely related situation I have. I have two new in box Roamios with lifetime (a Pro & a Plus) bought through Tivo & intended for family members. Turns out I won't need them now. My Mom is happy with the Tivo HD I configured for her, sister went to DirecTV.

Obviously, they've sat for a little (I think I've had the Pro for over a year & the Plus for several months); they've never been opened & have sat in my master bedroom closet in a controlled environment. Clearly, there would seem to be demand for them given the combination of Roamios disappearing & the expensive all-in pricing for Bolts. 

Where would be the best places to list these? I could try Craigslist but that always attracts low-ballers & they'll be priced low to start with - if I can sell them locally & in person I only want to cover my costs. If I have to go through more headache & ship them they'll get marked up a bit. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> Frys posted misinformation? Say it isn't so
> 
> Actually, this thread reminded me of a closely related situation I have. I have two new in box Roamios with lifetime (a Pro & a Plus) bought through Tivo & intended for family members. Turns out I won't need them now. My Mom is happy with the Tivo HD I configured for her, sister went to DirecTV.
> 
> ...


The best price will be E-Bay unless you can find a TCF member who wants one and lives near you, you will pay but UPS stores will pack and ship for you. I don't know what you paid but the last All-In Roamio Plus cost me $450 directly from TiVo, about a year ago, and free shipping and free slide remote.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

lessd said:


> The best price will be E-Bay unless you can find a TCF member who wants one and lives near you, you will pay but UPS stores will pack and ship for you. I don't know what you paid but the last All-In Roamio Plus cost me $450 directly from TiVo, about a year ago, and free shipping and free slide remote.


I thought the Roamio Plus promos were for refurb units? (Don't forget taxes.) At any rate, that doesn't exist anymore. It was a nice opportunity at the time.

Given that all-in has increased in price & Roamios other than OTA aren't available any more, it seems there would be a fit for some people with these.

I want to reiterate, I'm not trying to make a buck even though there might be an opportunity for that. From memory, I think I paid $699 plus taxes ($750ish) for the Pro & $499 plus taxes ($535ish?) for the Plus. Both more than reasonable for a new unit with lifetime. (Maybe I'd have to take a small hit on the Pro, but I'm in no rush.) Given I occasionally make trips to Salt Lake City & LA, I could happily meet someone to deliver if they're willing to time it that way.

Worst case, I would pass along or sell one or two of my existing units & put these into service. Seems like a number of people still want six tuners & the ability to upgrade with 3.5" drives, so I'll keep them as-is for now.

Guess I'll start with Craigslist, list them slightly higher & go from there.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> I thought the Roamio Plus promos were for refurb units? (Don't forget taxes.) At any rate, that doesn't exist anymore. It was a nice opportunity at the time.
> 
> .


At that time the Roamio were new, and taxes depend on the state, NH has no tax, CA is from 7.5% to almost 10% depending where you live in CA.
You can try listing them on this Forum under *Auction Central*


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

delgadobb said:


> Given that all-in has increased in price & Roamios other than OTA aren't available any more,


Roamio Pro is still available from TiVo.com



delgadobb said:


> it seems there would be a fit for some people with these.


You are coming up against a new product/service/pricing announcement from TiVo on 9/15/2016. I know I'm waiting to see what is announced.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Any rumors as to what's likely to be announced? I'm close to buying the $399 OTA 4-tuner Roamio, but if that's about to be obsoleted, I'd like to know before buying.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

BrettStah said:


> Any rumors as to what's likely to be announced? I'm close to buying the $399 OTA 4-tuner Roamio, but if that's about to be obsoleted, I'd like to know before buying.


Probably won't be obsolesced, but pricing may come down. I'd wait.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

BrettStah said:


> Any rumors as to what's likely to be announced? I'm close to buying the $399 OTA 4-tuner Roamio, but if that's about to be obsoleted, I'd like to know before buying.


If you are looking at OTA only, with Lifetime service included, I doubt Roamio OTA at 1 tb will be obsolete. I doubt the new TiVo product will be that cheap for OTA only and service included. Most likely it will a Bolt line but similar to Roamio Pro (six tuners and 3 tb space), but we don't know.

I picked one up at Best Buy at $360 yesterday. It was yesterday and today $400 at both Amazon and BB, but it was on sale for $360 the other week. I saw it on the shelf with the $360 price displayed, as they had forgotten to change the label. Naturally came at regular price of $400 when they rang it up, but after I showed them the shelf with the price label, they honored it. They removed the label immediately (two units left after I picked up one).

I have a 30-day return with BB as Elite member. I figured if anything similar gets announced on the 15th, I can return it. I doubt it though.

BTW, two things I noticed with my new Roamio OTA:

1 - I don't notice any difference with my Bolt (on CableCard). For DVR functions, UI, guide, speed, looks exactly the same with Bolt. Not tried streaming yet, but I typically use other devices for streaming (non-TiVo )

2 - picture quality of antenna broadcasts is amazing. Significantly better than Verizon's and better than Directv's (I have them both). I keep staring at it, and it wows me.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Roamio Pro is still available from TiVo.com
> 
> You are coming up against a new product/service/pricing announcement from TiVo on 9/15/2016. I know I'm waiting to see what is announced.


Correct. The Roamio Pro is still available on Tivo.com, I hadn't considered it since the loyalty offers seem to have gone bye-bye. If someone wants to pay $1049.98 for a Roamio Pro with lifetime service (All-In) they can do so. That will approach $1150 with tax in many states. Mine is $750, sealed in its original box with lifetime service.

We know there will be a new product announcement on 9/15/2016, but has anything been confirmed about new pricing? I am aware the announcement may have a trickle-down effect, yet not terribly concerned - a quality Tivo with good track record & lifetime service will have value. Curious to see the announcement as well - Bolt Pro? Anything else?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> ... Mine is $750, sealed in its original box with lifetime service. ...


The fact that your unit is new and still in the box might actually be a negative. Most consumer electronics that are going to fail prematurely do so quickly, which is why for the most part 90 day warranties are fine. You are selling an untested unit with no warranty, if it is one of the rare dudes the buyer just gets hosed. I would consider a unit that someone has actually used for at least 90 days a safer bet, but of course you may find a person who doesn't understand the risks.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Roamio Pro is still available from TiVo.com





delgadobb said:


> Correct. The Roamio Pro is still available on Tivo.com, I hadn't considered it since the loyalty offers seem to have gone bye-bye.


Yeah, you missed it.



chicagobrownblue said:


> You are coming up against a new product/service/*pricing announcement* from TiVo on 9/15/2016. I know I'm waiting to see what is announced.





delgadobb said:


> We know there will be a new product announcement on 9/15/2016, but has anything been confirmed about new pricing?


Confirmed pricing on an unannounced product? Seriously? Do you know how new product announcements work?


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Confirmed pricing on an unannounced product? Seriously? Do you know how new product announcements work?


Really? Give me a little more credit than that ...

You said "You are coming up against a new product/service/pricing announcement from TiVo on 9/15/2016."

We know there's a new product being announced on 9/15/2016. One can reasonably expect the Bolt Pro or whatever it's called (the physical box) to be priced higher than existing Tivos as part of that ...

Your statement sounds like it implies there are new levels of service or different price offerings, such as a different price for yearly or lifetime service. That's how it read to me & why I asked the question. From what I've read on TCF, there are indications of a new Bolt being released & I haven't seen more than that - hence why I was asking what knowledge you have of the service & pricing changes.

Otherwise, why not simply say "You are coming up against a new product announcement from TiVo on 9/15/2016." ??? Mentioning both service & pricing changes implies a more dramatic shift in the landscape. If we know there's a dramatic shift beyond a new product announcement, that has meaning. A new box is a new box & will have a related price - yawn. When lifetime jumped to $550 that had meaning & changed the landscape (especially with elimination of the $100 multi-discount.)


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

General question as a followup to pricing from earlier in thread - some of which involved me - is replying in part to yourself a sign of insanity?  :

Does TIVO ever do variable pricing on their website? The other night when I posted I double & triple-checked pricing on the Roamio Pro, which was $499.99. Combined with All-In (aka lifetime service) made the total price $1049.98. At that time, I made a generic connection via laptop. 

Today I was checking other stuff on my account related to the Roamio Plus & Roamio Pro I am thinking of selling (confirming lifetime aka All-In) & happened to check again & the Roamio Pro is listing at $449.99 for the Box. Is it possible pricing changed recently or Tivo showed me different pricing when I wasn't logged in to my account? I find this very confusing as I re-checked pricing multiple times the other night when I posted & my roommate commented on it as well. 

Thanks for any insight anyone can provide ... weird stuff.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> Thanks for any insight anyone can provide ... weird stuff.


I don't have any special insights but history has told us that TiVo changes prices allot (not as bad as Amazon, but allot) and has unpublished deals for certain groups allot. History also indicates new product releases are also a time when there are changes in service options and costs. Of course history also indicates that the time just before and after a new product release is a likely time for specials (both advertised and not advertised) on older products, which hasn't happened this summer/fall yet. Remember that same Roamio Pro with lifetime that you just saw costing $1050 had gotten to as low as $600 as an unadvertised special for certain existing costumers earlier this year.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Here's an update for a data point on Roamio Pro/Plus series. 

The Roamio Pro sold pretty quickly locally for asking price (my cost) with the one tradeoff being I delivered it locally & helped the lady get it connected. It was worth taking a little time to help her comfort level. She's happy, I'm happy.

I suspect the Roamio Plus will be in demand as someone may want it to do an immediate upgrade for more storage. (Even if they don't, it's still unopened & sealed in the box if someone wants it as-is or for a gift/etc) It looks like my cost was about $545 with taxes so that's what I'll list it for here in the Buyer/Seller area (it's listed for more on Craigslist & elsewhere).

Anyone interested can check out the Buyer/Seller area or PM me. Would rather deal with someone on here if possible instead of paying eBay fees. It looks like the lady that bought my Roamio Pro has a friend with a Premiere looking to upgrade who may buy it for the locally listed price (higher). If I make a deal with someone on here first, I'll honor it.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Update #2, another data point: 

Roamio Plus sold locally for $595 asking price (listed for more locally anticipating possible lowball offers and/or flaky Craigslist people). I had 2 people interested & the buyer met the asking price; it's possible they met the price so they didn't lose the Roamio to the other person. Pretty simple transaction.


----------



## vtoski33 (Sep 19, 2016)

When does the tivo ever go on sale?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

vtoski33 said:


> When does the tivo ever go on sale?


Prices change all the time. I don't think there is any pattern. Also they offer specials to existing customers that again come and go without any real patter. With TiVo the price changes/specials can be for the hardware, service, or both. Last year they ran a special for the Bolt where the hardware with one year of service listed for $299 and through sales at various retailers, dropped to a low of about $225ish. Right now if you bought that same Bolt at tivo.com with 1 year of service it would cost you $350.


----------

